# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Απορία για Tiptel 811

## StavrosD

Έχω βρει σε καλή τιμή το Tiptel 811.

Γενικά με καλύπτει ως τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, αλλά δεν έχω βρει μια βασική πληροφορία.

Μπορεί να μεταφέρει μια κλήση από μια εσωτερική γραμμή σε άλλη; Δηλαδή αν μιλάω π.χ. με κάποιον, μπορώ να στείλω την κλήση σε άλλο εσωτερικό;

Αν ναι, πως;

Στο εγχειρίδιο δεν έχω βρει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, είναι περίεργα γραμμένο.

----------

